# The Next Episode



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I finished the rebuild-

Its got the Color Preserver drying on it now. Hopefully I can get a coat of finish on it sometime tonight as I will not be able to mess with it in a couple of days because of work.

But hey, Its Wrapped now (the Ferrel anyway).



















The MAcro Setting dont do it justice as My hands are moving a hair....
(Flash on!)


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That...is...badass. Wow.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow very nice.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

MAN!!! You told me it came out well, but WOW! What more can I say?

Bill:fishing:


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

The spider looks good Ryan.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, major COOL !!


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Thats an awesome wrap.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweet...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Pics turned out well, thats perty nice work there Ryan cant wait to see it when its finished.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Can you post pics of the finished product? I'm very curious to see what this looks like with finish on it.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yep.*

I got a coat of finish on it yesterday but it need some picking and another coat. Its a slow process for me being that I work 24 on 24 off and have picked up some overtime shifts.

Since it sat on the dryer for a few days with no finish, I should have dressed it alittle better but I didnt so you can see some color through some of the threads, but ohwell. Im sure this one or another is going to see the marketplace in whithin the month.


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

WOW!! What else can anyone say?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

damn nice wrap ryan



Jesse


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Friggin fantastic!


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

gud gawd, where the f did you learn how to do that!! awsome. whatd youuse to hold your line?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

My patience on this projet is about to end actually.

Madiera Thread F-ing sucks!

Anyhow. I got a few coats of finish on it but Ill have to take off the end wraps and redo them. The black thread I got is three tone....WhOdAtHuNkIt?

I guess when I get it doen it will look like a big ball of Aftcote Rod finish on some thread.


----------

